# THIS is what I think of your Vegetables.



## Sheepshape (Aug 16, 2015)

The forum is quiet at the moment,so I thought I'd post a picture of Gerty with the rest of one of the pumpkins that she and her pals destroyed when they found their way into my vegetable plot.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 16, 2015)

Oh no! lol What is with vegetable plots and livestock? I could never keep my chickens and pigs out of there either.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 16, 2015)

Oh but I'm sure she and her pals are some HAP HAP HAPPY lambs!  So nice of you to plan(t) those nice surprises for them


----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 16, 2015)

It seems they like strawberry plants, beans (and their plants), cabbages, cauliflowers, carrots and even beetroots.....and YES, they looked very healthy and NO, I don't seem to be able to find a hedge thick enough, a fence high enough or a gate strong enough to keep them from their 'treats'!


----------



## IndigoFoxFarm (Aug 23, 2015)

LOL. Well we were hoping to move the "compost" pile into the future sheep pasture so the horse and cattle would stop eating all the veggies, but apparently that won't work either. Oh well, at least the animals are happy about the veggie clippings!


----------

